# The smell of a Haunted House or Vampire's Lair



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Funny you mention this, because those exact fragrance oils are used in some of my homemade fog scents. The smells really do create that profesional "wow factor" in your haunt. I never knew how much you can enhance a walk-through or scene by uses the sense of scents!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

*Smell is the sense closest linked to memory!*

I'm glad this came up. Smell is an often-overlooked way of enhancing the ambience of a haunt or display. Patchouli and oakmoss scents are awesome in cemeteries or "lair" settings. Anything musty and earthy...

I get my smelly goodness from www.darkcandles.com
I'm not affiliated--I just love the merchandise, and I know a lot of other forum members have used darkcandles' stuff in the past. They sell actual candles as well as simmering oils that can be used in electric warmers, so no open flame!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I love the smell of my old 1800's organ as you pass it by in the walk through.....As you approach that area it has an "old" smell that is very distinct....I agree, smells definitely enhance the experience....ZR


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

These scents are also really nice. I ordered other items from this site, and the seller sent me card samples with the oils dotted on...I still have some of them 7 years later, and they still smell great! http://www.gothrosary.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Rationally, I figure the old abandoned haunted house is gonna be thick with the aroma of mildew and mold and the air would taste like dust, maybe a whiff of decay from a dead bird or rodent.

A vampire lair would smell of 1 part turned earth and 1 part rotten meat (anyone who has ever smelled old blood in a medical or criminal setting can attest to this, not to mention the general stench of the grave vampires are known for).

Nice to know there are some more palatable alternatives out there that evoke without driving the smeller away.
These scents are cool - glad you mentioned them.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't remember the name of the company that made the smells everyone was talking about last year... Anyone remember? They made one called haunted house. one called graveyard...

The smell of old blood -in large quantities- is nauseating.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Patchouli makes me think think of Hippies as they are often burning it to cover up the smell of pot.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i second the hippy association.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Ooh i think I'll head on over to my local Yankee candle and look for some of these. Thanks


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

save your money and buy the fragrance oils!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Makes me wanna check this out. I didnt even though we sell such things.


----------

